# Extract Photos from VCD



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I made a Video CD of our holiday to Tasmania, this is the only copy i have of the photos.
I need to somehow extract the photos to edit and save them.
Is there a program that can open the photos and allow me to save them as Jpeg, Tiff or even Psd.
The file seems to be a .dat extension


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Try this: http://www.download.com/X-VCD-Player/3000-2139_4-10402729.html

The application reads VCDs. Despite the description, it won't create them.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for your quick response, But I have already created a VCD and can play it with WMP, my problem is that it is the only copy of have of these photos and want to extract them somehow and play with them in photoshop.
Is there a DVD editing software that lets you extract them frame by frame and save them individually


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

PowerDVD has the Snapshot feature. This is probably the best you are going to get.

http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/download/trials_1_en_US.html


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks, will give it a try and let you know if it works


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Windows MovieMaker will do stills from the preview window - go to tools > take picture from preview. Specialist video editing software like Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere do it even better and you can download trial versions from their websites that are full featured and don't use watermarking etc. in edit > preferences for Adobe you can "optimise stills" so that they are clearer and less likely to be motion blurred


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks will try a trial of Premiere


----------

